# Forum overhaul



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

With the summer coming up and this forum needing something, I want all Sixers posters to come in a post what you would like to see implemented in this forum and or suggestions to make it better. 1st thing which isnt a priority at this point, but is neccesary is finding a Mod for this forum. I know we can be what we once were we just need an influx of posters, i cant believe I even miss Sixerfanforlife. Lets talk about it


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We need more people that care about the Sixers to post, not just Iverson bandwagoners.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> We need more people that care about the Sixers to post, not just Iverson bandwagoners.


lol


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

damn right kunlun 

whilst the frauds are around i shall be taking a back seat


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

There's just not a lot to say about the sixers team and this organization right now!....
Plus with the rebuild...I know King and his dumb azz crew is gonna do something horrendous!!!
IMO there's nothing to talk about!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

any more thoughts


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> any more thoughts


Don't know how much there is to do. Like Dieslow said, there isn't much to talk about, especially during the off-season. Sixer fans will always lurk around here, but casual fans? Why bother?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

the thing is other forums around the net still get activity. Why not us?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> the thing is other forums around the net still get activity. Why not us?


Too much hate. When fans discuss their hopes and expectations of the team, they will get shot down. "Billy King sucks." "Sixers are going no where." "Iverson is the MVP of the team even though he plays for Denver." The first two quotes will be used to end any type of discussion on this board. The third quote is what happens when Iverson fans, rather than Sixers' fans run the board.

That type of **** discourages me from posting anything. Why post if everything leads to the same post from the same people that ends all discussions here. I'll end this one.

Billy King sucks. Sixers are hopeless. Go Denver! Iverson for MVP!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Too much hate. When fans discuss their hopes and expectations of the team, they will get shot down. "Billy King sucks." "Sixers are going no where." "Iverson is the MVP of the team even though he plays for Denver." The first two quotes will be used to end any type of discussion on this board. The third quote is what happens when Iverson fans, rather than Sixers' fans run the board.
> 
> That type of **** discourages me from posting anything. Why post if everything leads to the same post from the same people that ends all discussions here. I'll end this one.
> 
> Billy King sucks. Sixers are hopeless. Go Denver! Iverson for MVP!


I agree Kunlun, thats why this offseason I am going to keep the negativity to a minimum


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Too much hate. When fans discuss their hopes and expectations of the team, they will get shot down. "Billy King sucks." "Sixers are going no where." "Iverson is the MVP of the team even though he plays for Denver." The first two quotes will be used to end any type of discussion on this board. The third quote is what happens when Iverson fans, rather than Sixers' fans run the board.
> 
> That type of **** discourages me from posting anything. Why post if everything leads to the same post from the same people that ends all discussions here. I'll end this one.
> 
> Billy King sucks. Sixers are hopeless. Go Denver! Iverson for MVP!


Translation:



Kunlun said:


> I want sliccat to leave, but I'm too much of a ***** for online confrontation.


Oh, I see.

Billy King is great! The sixers are winning a championship this year! And Iverson's departure wasn't a great thing for the sixers team.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

There is no need for an "online confrontation" this is not 3rd grade

The real sixer fans have made there opinion of sliccat known b4 and he still hangs around like a bad fart


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahah like a bunch of catty school girls round here these days...i'll tell ya? Junior high for sure.

Come draft time/ post season things will most likely rev up as there will be more opportunities to speculate about possible moves and discuss picks, etc.,etc.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Sixers have 3 first round picks plus a decent 2nd rounder 

There is plenty of things to talk about


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think some of the regulars are busier now than they were before. I don't think the team's future is really tied to the posts because I think things are brighter now than last offseason and we had more discussion then.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Translation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't care about Sliccat. I don't care if he leaves, but I do wish he would stop bringing up Iverson anymore. Iverson is in the past. I am looking forward to the future. This is the team I cheer for no matter what. I hope that there are posters here that will stick with this team through thick and thin as I do. 

Our team makes mistakes, more than most teams, maybe more than any in the league. But, it's my team. I don't give a ****. I will support them and cheer for them no matter what. I can disagree with Billy King, Ed Snider, Mo Cheeks, but at the end of the day I can't do anything about it. They are still there doing their thing. So I decided that I will go with them to the end. I like other teams, but I'll never root against the Sixers, I don't care if we can get a higher pick. There's too much pride. I don't believe in surrender. I'm happy when we win. I'm upset when we lose. I want us to draft three good players. I want the team to make the playoffs. I want a better GM. I want an owner that cares. I want a good coach. I want a superstar player. I want to win. Will that happen? No. I'll still be here and look forward to it though.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Honestly, I don't care about Sliccat. I don't care if he leaves, but I do wish he would stop bringing up Iverson anymore. Iverson is in the past. I am looking forward to the future. This is the team I cheer for no matter what. I hope that there are posters here that will stick with this team through thick and thin as I do.
> 
> Our team makes mistakes, more than most teams, maybe more than any in the league. But, it's my team. I don't give a ****. I will support them and cheer for them no matter what. I can disagree with Billy King, Ed Snider, Mo Cheeks, but at the end of the day I can't do anything about it. They are still there doing their thing. So I decided that I will go with them to the end. I like other teams, but I'll never root against the Sixers, I don't care if we can get a higher pick. There's too much pride. I don't believe in surrender. I'm happy when we win. I'm upset when we lose. I want us to draft three good players. I want the team to make the playoffs. I want a better GM. I want an owner that cares. I want a good coach. I want a superstar player. I want to win. Will that happen? No. I'll still be here and look forward to it though.


Sounds like what you REALLY want is a cookie.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Also anyone else notice that it's harder to find news about the Sixers this offseason than last?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Honestly, I don't care about Sliccat. I don't care if he leaves, but I do wish he would stop bringing up Iverson anymore. Iverson is in the past.


You've mentioned his name in this thread more than I have in the past two months, you know?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Also anyone else notice that it's harder to find news about the Sixers this offseason than last?


Yes.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

You know what? I've been being too polite here. Trying to be good and ****. Forums blow up when I'm mean to people. From here on out, slic tha ******* is back.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

dude just leave 

your about as welcome as a hot dog stall at a bar mitvah


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> You've mentioned his name in this thread more than I have in the past two months, you know?


What the hell? This is a 'Forum Overhaul' thread. You better not mention his name here. I brought it up because Coatesvillain was saying I wanted you to leave when all I want is less Iverson fan, more Sixers fan in you when you post here.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> What the hell? This is a 'Forum Overhaul' thread. You better not mention his name here. I brought it up because Coatesvillain was saying I wanted you to leave when all I want is less Iverson fan, more Sixers fan in you when you post here.


I say a lot of things, but I didn't say that.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> I say a lot of things, but I didn't say that.


Oops! My fault Coatesvillain. I got Sliccat's post confused, thought you typed it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> What the hell? This is a 'Forum Overhaul' thread. You better not mention his name here. I brought it up because Coatesvillain was saying I wanted you to leave when all I want is less Iverson fan, more Sixers fan in you when you post here.


There you go again. Iverson this, Iverson that. He's gone, get over it. We're talking about the sixers here, not him. If you were a real sixers fan, you wouldn't keep bringing him up.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> There you go again. Iverson this, Iverson that. He's gone, get over it. We're talking about the sixers here, not him. If you were a real sixers fan, you wouldn't keep bringing him up.



Your not a sixers fan.....your a forum troll with no obvious self respect because you dont or wont get the picture


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> Your not a sixers fan.....your a forum troll with no obvious self respect because you dont or wont get the picture


Pot...meet kettle.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> There you go again. Iverson this, Iverson that. He's gone, get over it. We're talking about the sixers here, not him. If you were a real sixers fan, you wouldn't keep bringing him up.


What? Is this guy for real? He is just baiting me.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> Pot...meet kettle.


Dont let the username confuse you bro,im called www.starbury.com because i wholeheartedly agree with and admire the stance on overpriced clothing that stephon and his company have taken 

I was watching and supporting the sixers when you was still a tadpole in your dads pants so settle down


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Pot...meet kettle.



U took the words right out of my mouth. RED......I haven't read any posts below yours but when I was reading starbury trying to say what he has been doing since he's been coming to the Sixer forum to Sliccatt and I read your reply....I had to cosign because I was like how in the hell does he have the nerve when he jumps around this forum like crazy. And I have had my arguments that he is trying to say about sliccat to him!!!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

jumping around the forum is called being an NBA fan,just sitting in one forum squabbling with the same guys over and over is just narrow minded,opinions are for sharing and discussing


----------

